# Locking car without setting alarm



## scuk (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how to lock the new TT without setting the alarm?

Thanks.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

there should be two buttons on the side of the drives door. Press them in and a light should come on. One is for the external alarm and one for internal if you are perhaps keeping a pet in the car etc

Barry


----------



## John Binns (Jun 29, 2007)

This is very necessary for Ferry travel! Most cars I have had in the past require the car to be locked with the key and not the remote. Not sure about the TT - I have read the manual but it is not clear if the alarm is disabled or not. I would like an answer on this as it is quite embarrasing to be called to turn off an alarm in mid - channel.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Does locking the car via the key in the drivers door do the same i.e. locks car but no alarm.


----------



## John Binns (Jun 29, 2007)

That's what I think, but not sure. Anyone have a definative answer?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

John Binns said:


> That's what I think, but not sure. Anyone have a definative answer?


there should be two buttons on the side of the drives door. Press them in and a light should come on. One is for the external alarm and one for internal if you are perhaps keeping a pet in the car etc

Barry

is this not definative...


----------



## scuk (Mar 16, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> there should be two buttons on the side of the drives door. Press them in and a light should come on. One is for the external alarm and one for internal if you are perhaps keeping a pet in the car etc
> 
> Barry


The only buttons on the driver's door are for windows, fuel cap and boot.


----------



## John Binns (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes Barry I understand what you are refering to but on a ship the alarm needs to be completely disarmed as the motion can set it off.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

John - sorry my manual's at home - need someone to post who has access to their manual to confirm or they know for certain.


----------



## John Binns (Jun 29, 2007)

Barry, the buttons on the door near to the internal release handle are for locking/unlocking to prevent doors being opened from outside i.e at traffic lights. Most cars will be set to auto lock at 5mph


----------



## John Binns (Jun 29, 2007)

Just looked at the manual and although it describes locking by the key no mention of whether the alarm is disarmed or not. It does say that when the door is opened by the key the alarm will sound if the key is not put into the ignition within 15secs.


----------



## scuk (Mar 16, 2007)

It's pretty scary that the manual doesn't cover such a basic thing. I would call my dealer, but they're useless too.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

FFS not on the actual door on the inside but on the side of the door - the bit you cant see when the door is closed that faces the rear 1/4 panel.

2 buttons - Red lights ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH press the fukers - Alarm deactivated as well as motion sensors. ARGHHHHHHH please believe me.

Fuk i bet im wrong with the TT - Anyway most Audi's this is how it is

doc


----------



## scuk (Mar 16, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> ARGHHHHHHH please believe me.
> 
> Fuk i bet im wrong with the TT


Do you know what you're talking about or just having a rant?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

scuk said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > ARGHHHHHHH please believe me.
> ...


Has anyone actually looked at the side wall of their door yet???


----------



## scuk (Mar 16, 2007)

According to my dealer, it's described on page 56 of the TT manual.

I haven't checked yet, but when I last looked I couldn't find any mention of the car even having an alarm.


----------



## John Binns (Jun 29, 2007)

Thankyou Barry. You are right I have just found the 2 buttons as you described. The problem is now solved - a pity it resulted in such an aggressive reaction. I may now delete this forum from my favourites which would be a shame but we get to the point in some discussions when timid people are wary of making a comment lest it should result in abuse.


----------



## scuk (Mar 16, 2007)

John Binns said:


> Thankyou Barry. You are right I have just found the 2 buttons as you described. The problem is now solved - a pity it resulted in such an aggressive reaction. I may now delete this forum from my favourites which would be a shame but we get to the point in some discussions when timid people are wary of making a comment lest it should result in abuse.


Yep. I'm wondering why I even bothered asking the question in the first place.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

To be honest ladies - wise up - I was joking with you and getting frustrated that you couldnt find the buttons i was describing (more likely as a result of my crap discription)

Anyway you found it. I cant believe you would take offence at such obvious banter. Maybe it depends on the mood you are in when reading it as to what way you take it.

Anyway enjoy the deactivated alarms and just to let you both know it automatically re activates the minute you open the doors again so you have to reset it each and everytime you need to take it off

God bless


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

scuk said:


> John Binns said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou Barry. You are right I have just found the 2 buttons as you described. The problem is now solved - a pity it resulted in such an aggressive reaction. I may now delete this forum from my favourites which would be a shame but we get to the point in some discussions when timid people are wary of making a comment lest it should result in abuse.
> ...


because you didnt know how to turn it off


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool...thanks Barry.
Always good to know just in case you need to leave your kid locked in the car... 

I kidd I kidd.


----------



## scuk (Mar 16, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> Maybe it depends on the mood you are in when reading it as to what way you take it.


No, you're a wanker.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

scuk said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it depends on the mood you are in when reading it as to what way you take it.
> ...


I wont lower myself into a silly reply - Remember this is a public forum and youre on calling people wankers - - I was having a laugh with you and my frustration was menat to be of a comic nature. You are clearly either very sensitive or just a twat. My money is on both.

Have a nice day Cnut - Sorry! Scuk :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Thanks guys for giving me a good laugh :lol:

And a special thanks to you Barry :wink: I think your answeres where clear, and I fully understood your feeling of "not getting there"....

The feedback you got was almost prizeless..... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

i just read that from start to finish Arne and its like a monty python scetch. some of the responses were indeed top drawer.

At least everyone will know the location of the door locks, full release etc and not least how to disarm the alarm for killing pets on hot days with the doors locked and internal alarm off - nothing worst that barking dogs and screaming alarms together!

Oh and i discovered im a wanker as well so well done me!

jesus!


----------

